# Hawaii Bonus Time



## Tahiya (Feb 10, 2016)

Has anyone else noticed that exotic bonus time for HI is drastically reduced from what it used to be?  I've checked over this last week, and whereas you could usually piece together a last minute week using bonus time, now the availability is limited to a couple of resorts with a couple of days each.  I wonder if Wyndham figured out a way to siphon off the inventory and rent it for profit?


----------



## CO skier (Feb 11, 2016)

Tahiya said:


> Has anyone else noticed that exotic bonus time for HI is drastically reduced from what it used to be?  I've checked over this last week, and whereas you could usually piece together a last minute week using bonus time, now the availability is limited to a couple of resorts with a couple of days each.  I wonder if Wyndham figured out a way to siphon off the inventory and rent it for profit?


Show us the Wyndham advertisements for WorldMark Hawaii, and I might believe your idea.

More likely is that WorldMark megarenters (or mom and pop operations) are renting the units they reserved at 13 months due to the improved economy and are not cancelling within 30-day Guidelines to get their credits back as in years past.

Bonus Time is for underutilized units less than 30 days (for exotic locations) or 14 days for domestic units.  It is Bonus Time with no guarantees as to availability.  It would be amazing (but not impossible) that any WM Hawaii resort would be available on Bonus Time.  And if it was, who could arrange flights at a reasonable price on such short notice?


----------



## uscav8r (Feb 18, 2016)

Don't forget Club Pass can take up inventory since it opens up WM resorts to Wyndham owners at 9 months with a 15-day cancellation window. 

Edited the booking window. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CO skier (Feb 18, 2016)

uscav8r said:


> Don't forget Club Pass can take up inventory since it opens up WM resorts to Wyndham owners at 10 months with a 15-day cancellation window.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's 9 months, not 10 months, but it does not matter.  WorldMark Hawaii resorts are completely booked by WorldMark owners within minutes of opening at 13 months.

Club Pass at 9 months?  Not a chance.

Let alone Bonus Time.  Maybe a day or two here or there, but a weeklong WM Hawaii vacation for Wyndham owners using Club Pass (due to the waitlist for WM owners snagging it first) or on Bonus Time?  Not impossible, but next to impossible.

OK, now that I think about it, it's impossible.

Any WorldMark owner can look at the Vacation Planning Calendar for all the Hawaii resorts every day and see this.  After 13 months, the calendar is all white (no units available), except for a day or two here or there.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 18, 2016)

I was looking for a few 'fill-in" days to bridge the gap between check-in days for my weeks...  I actually saw 1-4 days in various units at various times on exotic bonus.  (Kauai)

More than I expected.  
Much refreshing to get the visibility though.  That was 1 wk to 4 wks out.

I think I could have assembled a 3-6 day stay--but would have taken perseverance and luck.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 18, 2016)

taterhed said:


> I think I could have assembled a 3-6 day stay--but would have taken perseverance and luck.



I have done just that. It's totally possible.


----------

